# HELP...Budgie crash landed !!!



## xxxljoxxx (Sep 8, 2012)

We have two budgies they are about 14 weeks old now we have been trying to get them hand tame and they will let us touch them and occasionally hop on a finger,one managed to get out last night and totally freaked out she flew into the wall then fell on the floor then flew off again and did the same thing and eventually ended up behind the sofa so we managed to get her back in her cage ...she is fine altho was abit shocked to start off with..now I'm worried about letting them out incase they do some damage to themselves or even kill themselves...any advice would be apprieciated please...


----------



## Anna I (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha! Sounds like the little feathered soul freaked out a bit! 

Don't worry! My budgie did that a couple times too. Sometimes their brains don't respond as quickly as their wings, thus a crash land! 

My budgie once got scared by a cat in the window so he fell of, bounced off my sofa and then crashed into a vase, fell on the floor and then calmly walked back to her cage.

Oh, budgies, such funny creatures.


----------

